# Four Seasons Racquet Club, Lake Ozarks MO



## ace2000 (Jan 5, 2009)

Four Seasons Racquet Club, Lake Ozarks MO

Stayed at this resort over New Years week, and had a great time.  We traded with RCI to get a 3BR unit.  I've also placed a review in the TUG review section.

Very nice work out facilities, with racquetball and tennis courts.  Even had scheduled aerobic/pilates classes for my wife.  

The living room/dining room area is huge!  I thought about buying some nerf balls and playing dodge ball with the family...   

I've stayed in many of the Branson resorts, and this was as nice as any of them.  Only (slight) downfall was no deck or back porch area.

Perfect place for a family get-together.  If you're in that area (mid-Missouri), then I highly recommend this one.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 6, 2009)

We stayed there in 2002 in a 2 bedroom and those are also huge and very nice.  It was unit #355 in the La Jolla section buildings.  A third floor unit with a great view of the lake

Greg


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 6, 2009)

Greg G said:


> We stayed there in 2002 in a 2 bedroom and those are also huge and very nice.  It was unit #355 in the La Jolla section buildings.  A third floor unit with a great view of the lake
> 
> Greg



We were in La Jolla also (#345), on the bottom floor.  Forgot to mention the walk-in closets and walk-in laundry room...  They didn't have much to offer for scheduled activities, but they do have free bicycle loaners (two new Schwin bikes) to ride around the resort with.  The lady mentioned that they are hardly ever used.  We brought our own entertainment with the Wii and started our own Wii fitness program!

Very relaxing trip for us...


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 9, 2009)

I had often wondered about this resort. When I was a child, we use to vacation at Lake of the Ozarks every summer. Back in the '70's, The Lodge of the 4 Seasons had a lounge that my parents enjoyed going to and I went along as well. Back then, they had go-go dancers that would dance on your table.  While we never actually stayed there (cost prohibitive in my dad's eyes), we would generally make a trip over either by car or by boat at some point during the week. 

Those days are gone but I always enjoyed those vacations. Maybe some spring, summer or fall I'll exchange into this resort just for old times sake.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 9, 2009)

Doug,

You probably know this... those two are sister resorts.  Several years ago, I went to an education conference at the Lodge and the overflow rooms were booked at the Racquet/Country Club.  Also, there was a 4 Seasons Lodge movie schedule handed out to the Racquet/Country Club guests.  

So, I had stayed at the motel previously and really liked that part.  But, this time I was pleasantly surprised with the timeshare portion also.  The timeshare did not have many activities... but there is a lot to do in that area during the summer, especially being so close to the lake.


----------



## normalrog (Jul 5, 2010)

*Four Seasons Racquet Club, Lake Ozarks, MO*

Hi, we have an RCI confirmation for a 3BR unit 19AB-M .  Does anyone have a link to a map of the resort or any observations on this unit?

Also, several questions:

I assume that we will have access to and free use of the facilities of the Four Season's Resort?  How far ar the Racquet Club condos from the Resort?  Walkable?

Has anyone ever rented a boat for a week?  From whom, & approx how much?  Can you rent a slip at Four Seasons?

Any other tips appreciated,

Thanks,

Roger


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jul 5, 2010)

We stayed in Unit 356-L in the La Jolla section in 2003 and stayed in Unit 404-CV in the Courtside Villas in 2009. Both were 3 bedroom units. I was told that it was unusual to get the Courtside Villas through RCI but I got it via a getaway that was only $249 for the week. It even had it's own garage. The couple that stayed with us brought their boat and paid either $10 or $15 per night for a boat slip at their dock. He said that was very reasonable because a boat slip at the state park marina was $30 a night.
   I have maps of the resort from both stays and they have different unit numbers. The older map lists both 404 and 356 which is where we stayed but the new map has different numbers for these units. I remember in 2009 there were actually 2 numbers on the unit we stayed in, 404 and 620. The new map shows 620 and the old map shows 404 but the RCI confirmation used 404 which was the old number. I do not see any unit 19 on the new map but there is a unit 19 on the old map. It is in the Monterrey Condominiums. As I remember these units had nice screened porches. I believe the M means it is in the Monterey Condominiums. It looks like it is on the upper floor and should have a good view of the lake. It is close to Pool #4 and Marina Road. We did have use of all the hotel amenities and it is within walking distance.
Bernie


----------



## Greg G (Jul 6, 2010)

Roger

Not sure if the 3 bedrooms look like the 2Bedroom I stayed in in the La Jolla section buildings but if they are anything like it they should be very nice.

http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/LakeOfTheOzarksFourSeasonsRacquetClub#

Greg


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 6, 2010)

A couple of comments... 

The quality of the Four Seasons units vary, depending on the section.  

The outdoor tennis courts and the workout facilities are free.  The indoor tennis had a fee for usage (probably be best to call the resort to get current pricing).


----------



## Greg G (Jul 6, 2010)

ace2000

Yes, I wasn't sure as to what the quality of the 3 Bedrooms in the section Roger would be in compared to section I stayed in.

Greg


----------



## Greg G (Jul 6, 2010)

Roger

I rescanned the resort map from 2002.  In the lower right hand corner there are 3 buildings below Marina Road.  The right most one is where unit 19 is based on this resort layout.  Use the zoom magnifier and drag the layout to see this.

http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/LakeOfTheOzarksFourSeasonsRacquetClub#5490917686029906098

Greg


----------



## BoaterMike (Jul 30, 2010)

normalrog said:


> Has anyone ever rented a boat for a week?  From whom, & approx how much?  Can you rent a slip at Four Seasons?
> 
> Any other tips appreciated,
> 
> ...



A boat will run approximately $200 - $400 per day depending on the type and size.   There are numerous places to rent boats in the area, but it's a big lake, so you will want to be close to the Lodge of the Four Seasons.   They have a marina, so start there.  

If you (or anyone) wants any additional specifics about Lake of the Ozarks, like dining, entertainment, attractions, fishing, etc.  feel free to contact me.  I'll try to answer.   We have a condo on the lake.  

Regards,

Mike


----------

